# Jesus is Caeser?



## ReformedChristian (Jun 5, 2010)

I just came across a youtube video in which an atheist argues that Jesus is really Ceaser and that he is a copycat of Ceaser lol have a good laugh. 

YouTube - Christianity Was Built on Deception. Jesus Was Caesar.


----------



## Berean (Jun 5, 2010)

Is a 'Ceaser' someone who believes in cessation?


----------

